# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal dari Bogor #barumaumencintaikoi

## Raditua

Salam kenal um, mohon ijin, newbie dari Bogor. 
Agak telat gabung, sudah hampir finihsing kolam 4.5x2x1.5 (pxlxt) meter, yang 2x1.5-nya dipakai buat kolam filter. Mohon arahan para suhu...

----------


## pieth

Mantep om. Ada pic nya?

----------


## Raditua

> Mantep om. Ada pic nya?


Uupps, insert photo dibelah mana yak...?

----------


## Daddy Luluh

salam kenal om Raditua.. silahkan dibuka http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...AD-FOTO:peace:

----------


## ipaul888

salam kenal om

----------


## Soegianto

salam kenal selamat bergabung

----------


## LDJ

> Salam kenal um, mohon ijin, newbie dari Bogor. 
> Agak telat gabung, sudah hampir finihsing kolam 4.5x2x1.5 (pxlxt) meter, yang 2x1.5-nya dipakai buat kolam filter. Mohon arahan para suhu...


Selamat bergabung om, ga ada kata telat sebelum kolam ditimbun tanah lagi hehe

----------


## gizza

salam kenal om , semoga kita bisa saling bertukar ilmu

----------


## biru

salam kenal juga...







signature

obat foredi gel

----------

